
Adobe Releases First Linux Flash Player Update in 4 Years - wslh
http://qntra.net/2016/12/adobe-releases-first-linux-flash-player-update-in-4-years/
======
aceperry
Oh please, no! This was hands down, the worst thing I've ever experienced on
linux.

